# Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Juli 2009)

Zwar passt unser Beitrag auch zu dem Thema "Welche Objektive habt Ihr und welche wollt Ihr noch ..." aber da wir ein paar Fragen haben, haben wir mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht ...

Mit unserer Canon 400d haben wir das *„Standardobjektiv“ 18-55 F3.5-5.5* gekauft, was leider aber nicht wirklich überzeugt. Nun ist der Entschluss gereift – die 400d zu behalten und nicht gegen eine 50d zu "tauschen", aber das Standardobjektiv zu ersetzen - natürlich mit gewünschter, deutlicher Qualitätsverbesserung.

Unsere erste Wahl war eigentlich einmal das *Canon EF-S 17-55 f 2.8*

Leider „schockte“ da anfangs etwas der Preis und nach längerer Beschäftigung mit dem Thema auch die doch recht unterschiedlich ausfallenden Testergebnisse . 

Dies wären die Alternativen, die wir ins Auge gefasst haben:

*- **Canon EF-S 17-85 f 4.0-5.6*
*- Sigma 18-125 f 3.8-5.6 *
*- **Sigma 18-50 f 2.8*
*- **Tamron SP-AF 17-50 f 2.8*

Einen direkten Favoriten von den „Alternativen“ haben wir noch nicht. Beim Canon 17-85 gibt es, zumindest wie man liest, desöfteren wohl Probleme mit der Qualität, was Reparaturen zur Folge hat und leider wohl auch in der Abbildungsleistung … Dieses Objektiv würde für uns allerdings den Brennweitenbereich fast perfekt abdecken, da unser „Nächstgrösseres“ das 70-300mm von Canon ist. 

Das Sigma 18-125 hat sehr gute Testberichte, allerdings ist es auch ein bissel lichtschwach , anders als das Sigma 18-55 mit „durchgängig“ F 2,8. Ebenso verhält es sich beim Tamron. Von der Lichtstärke können es die beiden mit dem Canon 17-55mm aufnehmen … von der Bild- und Verarbeitungsqualität auch ?? Das Tamron hat auch bei den letzten Testergebnissen meist leicht "die __ Nase vorne".

Testberichte sind, das wissen wir wohl, nur so gut, wie die Teter auch unabhängig sind ... daher wäre uns an Praktikern gelegen, die aus eigenem Gebrauch etwas sagen können ...

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Objektive und könnte es etwas aus der Praxis berichten?? Vor allem zu dem Canon 17-55mm – lohnt der hohe Preis? Muss man für „richtige“ Qualität tatsächlich 850,--€ ausgeben, oder stellen vielleicht die preiswerteren Objektive von Sigma, oder auch Tamron, eine echte Alternative dar  ??

Gibt es aus Eurer Sicht vielleicht noch eine Alternative, die wir nicht berücksichtigt haben. Allerdings sollte die Brennweite im WW-Bereich nicht über 17mm oder 18mm anfangen.

Über rege Rückmeldungen von Euch würden wir uns sehr freuen …


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> Unsere erste Wahl war eigentlich einmal das *Canon EF-S 17-55 f 2.8*
> 
> …


 
... das ist auch meine. Bin von der Bildqualität echt überzeugt, kommt fast an L-Qualität heran. Ist sogar deutlich besser als eine Festbrennweite Tamron Makro 90. Habe damals lange Testreihen mit 5 €-Scheinen durchgeführt (nach www.traumflieger.de). 
Es ist mein Immerdrauf für Landschaften im Urlaub, nach fast 3 Jahren ist allerdings etwas Staub im Objektiv. Auch sollte man Größe und Gewicht beachten, es kommt wie ein Tele daher mit einer riesigen Öffnung ... 
Das 17-40 L war auch mal in meiner Überlegung, allerdings war die Brennweite dann doch etwas kurz und das *IS möchte ich nicht mehr missen, *ich halte da 1/8 s noch locker frei Hand .
Von den Tamron-Sigma-Vario-Optiken bin ich nicht mehr sehr begeistert, auch wenn sie deutlich preiswerter sind, da kannst du auch das 18-55 behalten.
Das Sigma 18-50 hatte ich auch mal getestet, es fällt schon in der Schärfe deutlich vom Canon ab und hat vor allem kein IS.
Von Tamron hatte ich mal ein 28-300 oder so ähnlich, da kommt man mit einer Kompaktkamera besser hin...


P.s. das 70-300 IS USM habe ich auch, ordentliche Bildqualität, die Lücke zu 55 ist verschmerzbar.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

Hi ihr beiden,

eigentlich ist das 18-55 von der abblidungleistung ok - habt ihr mal die zentrierung geprüft. vielleicht muss da noch was optimiert werden ?

das Tamron 17-50 ist zwar ne günstige alternative, allerdings muss man da eine gute version erwischen. leider hat es trotz der guten lichtstärke auch starke vig. + CA´s
http://photozone.de/canon-eos/289-t...pherical-if-canon-test-report--review?start=1

ist aber trotzdem ne gute altzernative für leute die sich kein canon 17-55er leisten können

das 17-55 hat sogar noch stärkere vig. aber deutlich bessere CA´s
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/425-canon_1755_28is_50d?start=1

das sigma 18-50 würd ich auf grund der hohen CA´s und Purple fringing at f/2.8 nicht nehmen.
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/3...-dc-aspherical-if-test-report--review?start=1


über das 18-125er brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden 


welcher bereich ist denn wichtiger für euch ? der WW ?, dann lieber ein sep. WW objektiv und das 28-135 oder 24-105L


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

zunächst einmal lieben Dank Euch beiden für die Antworten ...



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das 18-55 von der abblidungleistung ok - habt ihr mal die zentrierung geprüft. vielleicht muss da noch was optimiert werden ?



Das haben wir noch nicht geprüft ... das werden wir aber einmal machen, danke für den Tipp  auch wenn wir nicht wirklich davon überzeugt sind, dass man aus dem Objektiv eine gute Abbildungsleistung herausholen kann - aber wie sagt man so schön: _"Versuch macht kluch_"



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> welcher bereich ist denn wichtiger für euch ? der WW ?, dann lieber ein sep. WW objektiv und das 28-135 oder 24-105L



Wichtiger ???  Es ist der Bereich zwischen ca. 17mm und unserem 70-300 den wir mit dem WW bzw. Standard-Zoom abdecken wollen. Und das eigentlich möglichst, ohne dafür 2 Objektive in der Tasche haben zu müssen, denn da ist ja noch das nicht ganz leichte 150er Sigma-Makro mit drin... Wohl wissend, dass alles dann eben ein Kompromiss an die Abbildungsleistung ist. Nur suchen wir halt den optimalen Komproniss 

Bisher unberücksichtigt blieb das Canon 17-85 ... das wäre ja auch noch eine denkbare Alternative ...


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> Bisher unberücksichtigt blieb das Canon 17-85 ... das wäre ja auch noch eine denkbare Alternative ...


Das hatte ich auch mal im Visier, habs aber nicht selber getestet, laut photozone eben nur ein Kompromiss, die optischen Qualitäten (Vignettierung ist sehr schlecht) sind nicht so toll. Auch wenn der Brennweitenbereich sehr schön ist, f4.5 ist schon ein Nachteil. Deshalb hab ichs verworfen.


> So at the end of the day it remains a lens with a couple of compromises in terms of quality. It is more versatile in terms of range than the EF-S 17-55mm IS and EF-S 18-55mm IS and a bit better compared to the new EF-S 18-200mm IS.


http://http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/402-canon_1785_456is_50d?start=1

ach ja, ein Vorteil von Canonist noch, die USM sind extrem schnell (70-300 ist kein echtes USM und langsam)

Aber was solls, das Teil ist schon extrem teuer. Sehr gute Bilder kann man auch mit den anderen machen. Der hinter der Linse steht entscheidet das nun mal...


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

Servus Claudia & Ludwig

Da ich das favorisierte Canon EF-S 17-85 kurz in meinem Besitz hatte, an der 40D ......

Das meiner Meinung ein gutes Ergebnis ablieferte ....

17 mm
 

38 mm
 

85 mm
   

Die Bilder sind nur verkleinert und wie üblich leicht geschärft für'`s I-Net .... 

Wenn ich das EF-S 17-85 an der 1D benutzen hätte können (an der 1D funktionieren nur die EF (nicht die EF-S)) wäre das eine gute Alternative zum Canon EF 28-135 gewesen. 

Also aus meiner Sicht würde ich dieses Objektiv empfehlen 
OK, nicht vergleichbar von der Brennweite, aber durch aus von der Qualität


----------



## Conny (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

Hallo,

die Objektiv-Frage ist nun mal eine immerwährende   
Ich bin nicht sooo unzufrieden mit meinem Kit-Objektiv und die alte Weisheit, dass man immer das falsche Objektiv drauf hat, stimmt voll und ganz.
Meine Gedanken gehen eher zu einem 50 mm Makro-Objektiv. Wie schon erwähnt, kann ich das 150 mm nur in sehr selten Fällen frei Hand benutzen. Ein kleines, leichtes wie z.B. das hier würde mir eher bei meinem Objektiv-Park fehlen. Und dann noch ein richtiges WW wie das hier


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

Guten Morgen,

ich mach es so, ich behalte mein 17-85er vorallem für innenaufnahmen bei mehreren personen + schlepp es nach draußen mit wenn ich vor habe feld und wiesen, sowie architekturaufnahmen zu machen.

Als *familienshooting immerdrauf linse* hol ich mir noch das 28-135er für innen und außen. Das der 17er bereich fehlt kann man bei draußen aufnahmen gut verschmerzen, innen wirds manchmal etwas fehlen. Allerdings knips ich gerne viel nur kopf und vorallem rangezoomte kinderaugen  das geht mit dem 17-85er nicht so toll. Die Naheinstellgrenze ist aber sehr gut kurz gehalten beim 17-85er 

Das 24-105 ist zwar optisch nen tacken besser, mir aber zu teuer.


Starke Vig´s konnte ich bei meinem 17-85er im 17er bereich noch nicht so dolle feststellen. 

Anbei mal ein Bild mit 22 mm (eines meiner ersten, wo ich mich mit den opt. einstellungen noch nicht auskannte )
 

 und mit 85mm. 
 

Im 50mm Bereich ist dieses Objektiv sehr gut.

Viele denen eine Ausschnittvergrößerung wichtig ist, sehen da eher dann die Probleme mit den Vig´s und CA´s. 

Ich finde die optimale Kombi aus dem 10-22er und dem 28-135er. (Da man bei über 70/85mm nicht ständig bock hat zu wechseln) Ich nutze mein 70-300er hauptsächlich wenn ich wenn ich weit entferne Tiere knipsen möchte od. bei Architektur etwas ganz nah ran holen will.

Und in welche Richtung geht eure Überlegung ?

@ conny, das 50 2.8 hat aber noch den alten, lauten ratter AF - das 60er USM gefällt dir nicht ? - ist aber eben leider 130 € teurer

@ helmt = schöne bilder , schade das das 17-85er immer so schlecht geredet wird


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Ich finde die optimale Kombi aus dem 10-22er und dem 28-135er. (Da man bei über 70/85mm nicht ständig bock hat zu wechseln) Ich nutze mein 70-300er hauptsächlich wenn ich wenn ich weit entferne Tiere knipsen möchte od. bei Architektur etwas ganz nah ran holen will.
> Und in welche Richtung geht eure Überlegung ?



@ Ralf: lieben Dank für Deine Antwort ... die beiden Objektive, die Du erwähnt hast, wären bestimmt eine gute Alternative, allerdings ... wir hatten es weiter oben schon mal erwähnt, möchten wir nicht noch ein Objektiv mehr mit herumtragen müssen. "Standard-Zoom" (17mm - ??), 70-300 und 150 Makro machen den Fotorucksack schon schwer genug. Wir sind also eher auf der Suche nach einem Objektiv, dass die Lücke von WW bis zu unserem 70-300 schliesst, oder eben fast schliesst, wie die 17-50er ...



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> @ helmut = schöne bilder , schade das das 17-85er immer so schlecht geredet wird



@ Helmut: ... auch Dir lieben Dank, vor allem für die Beispielbilder ... ganz verabschiedet haben wir uns von der Idee das 17-85 zu kaufen noch nicht ... es ist halt leider nur ein wenig lichtschwach. Von den reinen Testergebnissen her, drängt es sich zwar nicht unbedingt auf ... aber darum hatten wir ja auch hier nach Euren praktischen Eindrücken gefragt ... Testberichte sind das eine, aber entscheidend ist und bleibt eben die Praxis.

@ Conny: Auch Dir ganz lieben Dank für Deine Antwort ... zum Makro: hast Du schon mal über eines dieser beiden Objektive nachgedacht ?? *erstens* und *zweitens*. Beide mit beeindruckenden Testergebnissen ... leider aber ohne eigene, praktische Erfahrungen ... Wir sind mit unserem 150er Sigma mehr als zufrieden ... und haben daher noch keine Alternative ausprobiert.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

 Claudia & Ludwig,

wenn ihr euch weiterhin für das 17-85er interessieren solltet, sagt mir bitte bescheid + eure preisvorstellung.

ich liebäugel immernoch damit mir das 24-105L zu kaufen und würde mich in diesem fall von meinem 17-85er, wenn auch schmerzlich, trennen um den hohen kaufpreis zu finnanzieren...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

Hi Claudia & Ludwig,

uuuuund ???, habt ihr euch schon entschieden welches Objektiv es nun werden soll ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

Hi ihr beiden,

habt ihr euch schon entschieden ?  Falls nicht könnte das neue EF-S 15-85 evtl. auch interessant sein.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0909/09090103canon15mm28mm18mm135mm.asp#images


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*

Hallo Ralf,

lieben Dank für den Tipp ... denn wir haben uns eigentlich zwar entschieden für das 17-85, aber noch nicht gekauft - aus Faulheit  Das Objektiv soll nämlich Herr Steinbrück bezahlen, nur dazu muss man eben die Einkommenssteuererklärung erst mal machen 

Wir haben gleich mal gegoogelt nach dem *15-85* und auch mehrere Quellen gefunden. Es soll laut Herstellerangabe ab Oktober für 799,-- Euronen auf den Markt kommen. Nach Weihnachten spätestens wird es dann, wie die Objektive sonst auch, bestimmt deutlich preiswerter zu haben sein. Und so lange haben wir locker Zeit ... Vielleicht gibt es dann auch erste Testergebnisse - eventuell auch für das zweite neue Canon-Objektiv, *18-135* denn das klingt als "immer drauf" auch durchaus interessant. 


Nochmals lieben Dank !!!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welches WW-Zoom für Canon DSLR ??*



ich bin auch schon gespannt wie es so bei einigen tests und usern wechkommt, die 15mm sind schon echt verlockend solange sie keine extremen vigs wie das 17-85er bei 17 haben

allerdings hat das 18-135er keinen USM , aber der Stabi ist sicher einer der neueste Generaion  - klingt sehr verlockend als Urlaubsobjektiv und könnte durch die 18mm eine bessere Alternative zum 28-135er darstellen, vorausgesetzt die Bildqualität ist ebenbürtig


----------

